
Q&A with YC Partners at Startup School [video] - craigcannon
http://blog.ycombinator.com/qa-with-yc-partners-at-startup-school/
======
lquist
Nothing really new here for folks that have read PG's essays. Could be
valuable for those who haven't. Appreciate links to specific questions.

------
DYZT
shameless brag - I've developed a chrome extension that creates immediate
summaries from long video talks - Brieftube.com. I used it myself on this talk
and found the major topics in a few seconds.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Interesting. Is it automated, or is there some sort of human intervention in
creating the summaries?

~~~
faitswulff
If it were me, I would just use YouTube's automatic captions as the body of
text to summarize. More info on fetching captions here (in the blockquote):
[https://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-way-to-extract-the-
automati...](https://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-way-to-extract-the-
automatically-generated-subtitles-in-YouTube)

